# scrawny azureus



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

These are my first tinctorious froglets, and I am worried about the darker one near the top of the picture. Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. He is eating well and active, but he seems underweight to me. He has very little muscle on his legs, and when I look down on him from above, I don't see a belly like on my other froglets. I am separating him to his own terrarium to monitor him and give him some extra feedings. Anything else I should be doing? And how worried should I be about this? Thanks, Rachel


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

are you feeding vitamin supplements?? im still learning myself but if you use the search feature you will find posts about feeding fruit fly larvae,etc. they look pretty young. any idea how old they are..
fruit fly maggots will fatten them up pretty good and im sure that someone with much more experience will chime in with good sound advice.
Larry


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am using Herpvite and rep-cal with vitamin D. They are eating fruit flies and springtails, and I always have a some bugs available in the terrarium. They are very young. I'm not sure the exact age, but I've only had them 3 weeks, so my guess would be 3-4months oow. I am ordering some isopods and flour beetles to add to their diet, they should be here next week. Larvae sound like a good idea, I know they are pretty high in fat. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My frogs love the flour beetle larvae and it's easy to harvest. I just use a small flour sifter, scoop some four out and sift it over the container. You'll be left with larvae and beetles. I'd fish out the beetles and give him just the larvae.

Of course, ff larvae is a favorite but a little messier to harvest 

I think separating him to keep an eye on him and his eating, is a good idea.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hard to tell from the pics how skinny the froglet is, like Kris said it is a good idea to separate the froglet and put it in a smaller container with plenty of leaf litter and pothos to get more weight on him/her.

Doing fecals if you have not done them is a suggestion.


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Will do. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

The froglet became weaker and had more and more difficulty catching prey. Eventually lost his prey response altogether. I tried a pedialyte soak when he looked like he might not make it, and also tried unsuccessfully to force feed. He died the next day. After research on the boards here, I believe he may have developed a vitamin A deficiency due to lack of usable vitamin A in the herpvite supplement. I will be switching to repashy supplements immediately. Anybody have experience with this? Are there lists anywhere on here of common dart frog issues/diseases along with symptoms? Just wondering, I am new to this forum and sometimes don't know what to search for. Thanks so much! ~Rachel


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that 

Repashy Calcuim Plus is what a lot of us use. It's supposed to be a all-in-one and has the Vit A that frogs can use. For my frogs with Vit A deficiency, I also got the Repashy Vit A. It's not meant to be used as a regular supplement but once every week or two until the deficiency has improved.

Some symptoms of Vit A deficiency are Short Tongue Syndrome (STS) and, in my case, eggs that are swelling and not developing into tads. I"m sure others can think of more.

(you can find a lot about short tongue syndrome on this board with a search)


----------

